# New call for an average caller



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm an average caller out in the field and still learning every time I go out. I'm looking to get a new call. Right now I'm blowing a Foiles Meat Grinder and a Canada Hammer II. I picked up the Hammer through a friend, and at first I didn't think I was going to be using it all that much because I have a great call in the Meat Grinder. But out in the field I tend to go back to it almost every time as its easier to blow and it sounds goosier.

I went to Scheels the other day and blew a DRC Life Sentence, and I liked it better than the Zink Money Maker. I thought I was set on getting a Zink, but now I'm hearing that there are more calls out there, for less money that sound way better.

Does anybody have any good suggestions for an average caller getting a new call? I don't want to break bank (less than $100) but I want a solid call.

I was also curious about how to get better. I don't have anybody that I know of around me that is big into goose hunting or a good caller so I'm looking more on the DVD side. I've got the basics down no prob- Clucks, honks, moans, even quick paced mutli-goose sounding combos. But I want to get better. Is there a DVD out there for someone like me?

Thanks guys for ruining my life in this obsession we call goose hunting!!


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

If I were you i would pick up the video Bad Grammar to tune your calling up. It is a great video for the beginner caller to the advanced caller.

As far as calls go, I d try and sway you towards "Addicted calls" great great call for the price and Brent will no doubt take care of you with any problems you may have with the calls or questions. Take a look at his website i believe its callers supply.

Just my two cents take it for what its worth


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Bad Grammer

Winglock Calls, any of them, all under $100


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Look at a GK Giant Slayer for $80 http://www.gkcalls.com/giantslayer.htm
And pick your self up a copy of this Craig McDonalds "100% All Goose" as well. http://www.gkcalls.com/accessories_new.htm

For the money you cant go wrong,great call for the beginner as well as advanced callers,and the instructional cd has a ton of info and all of the sounds of geese are covered.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

I own/have owned a SMH, Paralyzer, Super Mag, GV Powerhouse, DRC LIfe Sentence, and numerous cheap poly and wood calls. The calls that I have on my lanyard are a glued together Winglock Walnut and a poly Super Mag, the winglock being my go to. More expensive doesn't mean better sounding, it just means more expensive.

My advice is learn how to tune your calls and play around with that until you get it to how you like it. Bad Grammar is a very good DVD to learn from.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Poly carb Super Mag.

Watching the DVD's is always helpful. Bad Grammer and Honker Talk are the ones I've always recommended, but there are so many out there now that I'm sure there's a dozen different ones you could pick up and do well with.

By far the biggest part of getting better is blowing your call, a lot. The videos can only do so much for you. It's just like anything that requires a lot of muscle memory. Think of a guitar player. If they keep practicing like they're supposed to they will constantly be making slow and steady progress towards mastering the guitar. If they only work on it every now and then, or if they only go in streaks with long spans between sessions, they're never going to get very good. Goose calling is pretty much the same way. You'll get out of it what you put into it. Don't rely on the call, don't rely on the video, it's pretty much all on you.

Something else that's good to do. Record yourself. I use my computer. Save the files and come back to them months later and notice your progress. It's good inspiration.

Good luck


----------



## HoosierHunter88 (Feb 19, 2009)

Go for the DRC Life Sentence... Best call for a beginner to average caller that wants to get better...


----------



## HoosierHunter88 (Feb 19, 2009)

Also look into WingTipsDown. $55 and Tony is a hell of a guy he will hook you up


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

You can sometimes pick up acrylic Foiles calls at Cabelas for around $100. I have purchased three of them in the last year and all were new or the display model. This last winter I picked up a brand new Foiles Strait Meat Honker for $100 online at Cabelas. I would check online and their stores. Foiles also has a online classifieds where you can pick up all kinds of calls cheap.

Go with a Foiles, you cant go wrong and the customer service is superior especially when compared to Zinc.......


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Feather duster calls all the way!! check out their new arcrilic line! www.featherdustercalls.com


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

winglock


----------

